# midnight, mazama, bewitched, test



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I planted all 3 in a large planter with potting soil only. There was about 5 hours of sun a day.

first to germinate was mazama at day 7. midnight and bewitched at day 8.

thickest grass was mazama. then bewitched. then midnight.

grass that grew the tallest was mazama. then bewitched. then midnight.

grass with the finest blades was midnight. mazama and bewitched were about the same.

grass with the darkest green blades were midnight and mazama . bewitched was noticeably lighter.

grass with the best texture was midnight. mazama and bewitched were about the same.

grass with the best uniformity was bewitched. then midnight. then mazama.

These are the 3 cultivars i will be planting this fall.

sorry no pictures.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Seriously, though, nice observations!

When did you plant these? I know the shade of green changes as the grass gets established/the plants get older.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I am new to the computer and haven't learned how to post pics yet. I don't even have a cell phone, thats how far behind time i am. Starting my reno in 2 weeks and i want to learn before that so i can post some pics. Calling my grandson to come over to teach me today. The grass is gone because my wife wanted the pot for her flowers,i grew the grass for 4 weeks to do the test.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would keep the pots. It is better to plug areas of poor germination using pots vs. throwing more seeds.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Midnight KBG is still reliable and outstanding after all these years ! One year old monostand below (not my lawn):

http://postimg.cc/image/8ma75amgl/


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man: I bought a pro plugger and i am going to plant some pots when i plant the rest of the lawn,wife wanted the bigger pot. Carl and sj lawn: Midnight was a no brainer as it scored high in the ntep trials here in Iowa in almost every category. Bewitched did well also and has the shade factor. Mazama scored excellent for shade and is as dark as midnight. That gives me 3 classifications of grass so i won't get wiped out from a disease. 
50% midnight - 25% bewitched - 25% mazama 
Thanks to fusebox8 who turned me on to the mazama.


----------

